# Help walter branch!!!!!



## Aeropsycho (Jun 17, 2010)

Walter this bike is going to be parted out by this JERK he says he will take 2 grand for it whole.... 1890 Girls Columbia.

I think this guy or whatever he is, He is committing a CRIME to the bicycle world he does live in Florida....
:eek::eek::eek::eek:

Stop HIM!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/1890-Columbia-H...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item335e0d0842


----------



## walter branche (Jun 17, 2010)

hi, there are some rare parts on the bike , the pedals are 500.00 the seat 1,250.00 the set of wheels etc,,   it did not get too 2,000 on ebay ,, so he is trying to get his money back ,,..  things happen out there in bicycle world,,.. if anyone wants a part ,let me know and i might get a better price for you ,,,  ha ha   i have connections  !!!!


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jun 17, 2010)

I though you would be interested in it since he will take 2 grand for the whole thing I am not into them unless I found it in a barn 50 bucks cheep.

This thing should go to a museum NOT PARTED OUT!!!

Once you buy it OWN IT!!!

Or sell it to someone who will finish the job!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh well. Sad yes, but oh well. All kinds of great old cars get parted out daily and we can't do anything about it. Look at it this way...would you rather see it get parted out and probably fix multiple bikes or get crushed in a scrap yard as a whole?


----------



## walter branche (Jun 17, 2010)

parting the bike out will help more machines get on the road ,, all of those early bikes are some clunkers ,slugs etc..i do not think it will reach his 2,000 mark,, i sold a rare womens with springforks at copake ,and i think the bike got up to 1650.00.. the market has taken a big hit ,,, you should try and attend memory lane ,,and trexlertown ,,, it will give you all a taste of reality .. wpb


----------



## pnfkwfl (Jun 17, 2010)

*tickling tonsils with toenails*



Aeropsycho said:


> Walter this bike is going to be parted out by this JERK he says he will take 2 grand for it whole.... 1890 Girls Columbia.
> 
> I think this guy or whatever he is, He is committing a CRIME to the bicycle world he does live in Florida....
> :eek::eek::eek::eek:
> ...




Hi,

I am the jerk in Florida parting out the 1890 HTS.  I am sorry if doing this hurts you to watch, it is killing me to do it, BUT I have a baby, a wife, etcetera etcetera.  I too must pay the bills and feed the baby, literally.  If that makes me a criminal...

I was going to come in here and let the locals know I was parting out a rather unique bicycle if anyone was interested in an EWART Drive Train specimen, when I found your post.  Consequently I will not bother to advertise because seeing how moved you are, you are undoubtedly going to play jesus to this lost sheep bicycle from 1890 and buy her for $2.000.  AMEN, Thank you Bicycle jesus.

As to going through Walter to get a better deal,,, it would work better than calling me a criminal.

No hard feelings.  I understand completely.   



.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 17, 2010)

it's been a while since we've seen you here.
that said, though not as passionate as Jamie, I too hate to see this bike parted out. I'm hoping there's a solution, it's sad enough to see people part out the original post war bikes let alone a bike that has made it more than 100 years intact. once parted it will never exist again, it will just be parts on bikes made from other parts. they're only original once.
again no recriminations just sad to see.


----------



## pnfkwfl (Jun 17, 2010)

37fleetwood said:


> it's been a while since we've seen you here.
> that said, though not as passionate as Jamie, I too hate to see this bike parted out. I'm hoping there's a solution, it's sad enough to see people part out the original post war bikes let alone a bike that has made it more than 100 years intact. once parted it will never exist again, it will just be parts on bikes made from other parts. they're only original once.
> again no recriminations just sad to see.




Scott,

We had a baby and moved to Europe, I now have a 6 bicycle limit set by my wife.  This is not the best one so I am selling her.  I had her up on eBay but did not get 2k.  Consequently I am parting it out.  Anyone passionate enough to get off 2k can have her.

Walter hit the nail on the head when he said that this would go to flesh out other bicycle in need of pieces.  The thing to keep in mind here is that IF this bicycle was all there - as to parts - then I could get 4 to 5k out of her.  Because the brake - chain & skirt guard and such are missing she is not a full bicycle.  Consequently this is a good one to part out no matter how hard it is to do.

Good to talk to you too.

Later,

Scott


----------



## IJamEcono (Jun 17, 2010)

> Thank you Bicycle jesus




That made me laugh! I like that!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 18, 2010)

mcalhoun said:


> That made me laugh! I like that!




Same here, now that I'm not tired.


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 18, 2010)

Because I am Bicycle Jesus! lol. It made me laugh, also. Someone use it for their signature. 

The parting of the Red sea, err, bike is an interesting debate, continue...


----------



## partsguy (Jun 18, 2010)

schwinndoggy said:


> Because I am Bicycle Jesus! lol. It made me laugh, also. Someone use it for their signature.
> 
> The parting of the Red sea, err, bike is an interesting debate, continue...




With all of the crap I try to save or salvage every nut and bolt from, I should have it as a signature! LOL


----------



## IJamEcono (Jun 18, 2010)

Forget the signature...we need Bicycle Jesus T-shirts. Better yet, it should be a bike ride. Forget the Fat Tire Festival...come to the Bicycle Jesus Festival! 

And regarding parting out the bike...it belongs to him. If it belonged to me, then my opinion would matter. (and it would stay intact). 

But I hope he can sell it or the parts. I have a wife and young kids too. Got to do what you got to do.


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 22, 2010)

the auction ended does any one know what happened to the bike??


----------



## walter branche (Jun 23, 2010)

go back to the site ,check sellers other items in the completed sales section .


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jun 24, 2010)

Ok *"Bicycle Jesus"* is retracting the rude remarks he made about the sellers personality and intent and due to not knowing his $$$ sitch....

I AM SORRY!!!

And I like the name it sticks!

amen


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 24, 2010)

wow.... i think he did great on parting it out  especially on the peddles. i hope he can sell the rest of it or give it to someone who needs the parts to finish there projects


----------



## pnfkwfl (Jul 20, 2010)

Aeropsycho said:


> Ok *"Bicycle Jesus"* is retracting the rude remarks he made about the sellers personality and intent and due to not knowing his $$$ sitch....
> 
> I AM SORRY!!!
> 
> ...




Thank you Bicycle Jesus... I am forgiven!!!

On a closing note for this bicycle.  I did not get what I wanted parting out the bicycle so I cancelled all the auctions and convinced my wife to let me keep it, as is.  If finances ever improve then I will restore her.  At this point I am going to bring her back to Czech with me on my next visit to Key West (my last trip there) and hang her on the wall in my office.  The bicycle is saved, Lord God Walter heard you and changed my cold capitalistic heart.

Selah,

Scott


----------



## chitown (Jul 20, 2010)

*Selah* (Hebrew: סֶלָה‎, also transliterated as selāh) is a word used frequently in the Hebrew Bible, often in the Psalms, and is a difficult concept to translate. It is probably either a liturgico-musical mark or an instruction on the reading of the text, something like "stop and listen". "*Let those with eyes see and with ears hear*" is most concise.

An alternate interpretation is that "Selah, [celah], is from the primary Hebrew root word [calah] which means 'to hang,' and by implication to measure (weigh). This is readily understood because in Biblical history, money, food and other valuables were 'weighed' by hanging or suspending them on a type of balance (the equivalent of our measuring scale) *to determine their value.*". This implies a possible meaning is an instruction to measure carefully and reflect upon the preceding statements.


----------

